

My Big Idea Today: Saturate the Groupon Model - RBr
http://robisit.com/f8

======
djb_hackernews
We had a conversation about this on IRC yesterday. Lots of opportunity out
there in this space, and all of the groupon clones prove that.

My angle was going international. It looks like it hasn't really caught on in
other parts of the world.

